# Pattern Classes of d00m!!!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

PaintsPwn said:


> I'm open to difficult maneuvers if anyone has suggestions >8D


*Showmanship:*

*Back turns - *D & back in more of a square shape LOL
*Backing 'weaves' - *I did one pattern once where we had to weave back and fourth between three cones that were SQUISHED together and OMG just starting out that was a pain! LOL
*pull turns - *still trying to master these
*Equitation:* 

*Change diagonals - *Believe it or not I see a lot of people look down to check their diagonals around here if they ever have to switch or change lol.
*Flying Lead Changs - *More than one, maybe one each direction?
*Canter to Halt - *I like seeing the 'tricklers' canter canter canter trot a stride, walk, stop! :lol:
*Pivot on the haunches(SP)*
*Pivot on the forehand (and then maybe a canter off??)*
*side passing!*
That's all I can really think of right now for those two but hehehe it sounds like you have an evil:twisted: pattern plan there. Would you mind sending me the SMS & Eq patterns to try out at home??!!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL Backing Weaves is a good idea! My horse would excel at them.. He has a super hard time backing straight!! I know everyone around here has a horse that is scolded if he backs anything less than pin straight, so is a very good idea!

Pull turns are fuuun 8D


And OMG the equitation! I know what you're talking about.. I always pin high in eq, and I figure it's because I can feel diagonals. It's not that hard, really.

I'll definitely post the patterns. I might make a hobby out of this yet!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

hm......i have no clue about any of that stuff, or what it even is, but i culd say as random stuff, backing between bales of hay in a circle shape.....how tempting!:twisted:


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd like a copy of these patterns too. My horse is the opposite of yours. She can't back crooked to save her life! lol But its ok. As for suggestions, maybe:

Sidepass (like was said)
Pivot on the haunches and then straight to backing (harder than it sounds.)

And the Advanced Trail...I could go on forever!:

Walk through an empty ditch
Walk through a creek or a ditch filled with water
__________
Example: >>>>>>>>
___________

Cowboy Curtain aka Ride under a hanging obstacle (cut up tarp)
Bareback
Load horse into a trailer(rider must dismount)
Carry a raincoat
Walk over a tarp
Small jump (10"-14")
Ground Tie and walk circle around horse (10 foot away from horse)
Log/Tire Pull
Tunnel (Hay rings on their sides with wood on bottom so horse doesnt get hurt, and outside covered with tarp)
Teeter-Totter Bridge

Told you I could go on forever. lol I can get more.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I was in a show where we had to back in a figure 8 between barrels.....and there wasn't a lot of room in between them. Another great one is trotting into the box and stop. Do a 360 inside the box, then walk so the horse's front feet are outside the box but back feet are still in the box. Now have the horse sidepass all the way around the box keeping his back feet inside and his fronts outside. That will separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

A proper figure 8 kills most people. A proper figure 8 should be a circle, and you change your lead and make another circle (if at a canter).

Also Walk to Canter transition a lot of people can't seem to do for whatever reason.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL So I got an email back from the guy, he said "You need to have regular eq and horsemanship patterns too. Most of the people I judge can't even master those simplistic patterns."

See, I'm really not being mean when I say they need something to knock them down an inch or two XD I think I'd like to go through it as an unjudged rider - then he himself could tell me what I need to fix 'in the moment'.

He did make a point that trail class would be a pain to set up and takes longer to judge, so I think that's off.

I agree Void, it's like they've never even cracked open a horse book. 

Ever notice how the class that takes the most work is at the end of the pleasure classes? So you're dead tired, and then they say 'Drop yer ironz!!1'... It's just not fair 8|

I'm going to start a website with my evil patterns. I'll give ya'll the link when its fineeshed!!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> LOLOLOLOL So I got an email back from the guy, he said "You need to have regular eq and horsemanship patterns too. Most of the people I judge can't even master those simplistic patterns."
> 
> See, I'm really not being mean when I say they need something to knock them down an inch or two XD I think I'd like to go through it as an unjudged rider - then he himself could tell me what I need to fix 'in the moment'.
> 
> ...


lol. Wow! I can see that the trail course would take a while to set up. I know a LOT of people who can't do regular patterns. :lol: I wait eagerly for the website!


----------



## twhrider93 (Dec 9, 2009)

Website? I wanna see som e patterns


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

haha EVIL! If you got a good eye make them do perfect circles!!!!!!!!!!! lol there way easier said then done and I rein. You could ask for 3(or more) lead changes in a straight line. Maybe back over poles(safe?). I have a few more =}


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

For showmanship, trotting circles, trotting through serpentine cones. Short distances to trot.

For equitation, two-track, hand gallop, no irons.

For horsemanship, Here's a link to a pattern I did years ago that didn't look that hard, but had numerous sticky points in it. the pattern: lope left lead to two. Stop. 2 turns on the haunches, second one faster. Extended trot with two square corners. Extended lope at 3, circle right. collect to regular lope to 4. Stop and back.





 
I've got a huge book of patterns I've collected from shows. If I think of any others I'll let you know.


----------

